# AmpGuts



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Is there a mobile App for AmpGuts ?


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I've looked and haven't had any success, but if u do lmk...


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not very good with computers and that would be really helpful to me. I think it's really odd though that DIY and AmpGuts are linked together but there's no way to access it through the mobile App. Maybe that's something in the works


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

It sucks that I can't access without payment..:mean:
If I remember correctly I submitted quite a few pics back in the day and now i can't even view them..


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Humm, that one I don't understand David. Unless you canceled your account with amp guts I don't think they are suppose to charge you anything. If your account was before the changes that is. Believe I would contact the admin about that something don't sound rite.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ampman said:


> Believe I would contact the admin about that something don't sound rite.


good luck with that. still waiting for a response from their admin

another thread because i was having same issue(contributed countless pics)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/133435-ampguts-com.html


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Why do you need an app to view a webpage? If you phone has internet then just click on the ampguts.com


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

To upload pics to ampguts, myself I'm not good with computers an App would simplify things for me that's why


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ampman said:


> To upload pics to ampguts, myself I'm not good with computers an App would simplify things for me that's why


I think you are a few years ahead of demand! Great idea


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Still can't get in.. I give up.


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------

